# Heidi 1998-2010



## gsd4243 (Nov 4, 2011)

This was our girl, she left us last year. She left a big hole in our lives and I'm sure most of you understand.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have a GSD girl who will be 12 on Nov 26th this year. Heidi's picture is beautiful. While time helps ,the scar still hurts.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and I am so so sorry for your loss.. She looks so beautiful standing in the snow...


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

What a beautiful lady!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your beautiful girl is running free at the bridge where she will be waiting on you someday. The hurt never goes away but the pain lessons with time.


----------

